# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Databases not shown when creating new maintenance plans

## elizayiu

In Maintenance Plan Wizard, I selected a few maintenance tasks. For each task, it asks me to select databases. Under the "These databases" radio box, only the system databases and one of my user databases are listed. I have 13 more user databases (11 are replication databases and 2 are regular databases). Why are they not listed?

----------


## skhanal

Are these databases online (not recovering, suspect status)?

----------


## rmiao

Also depends on task, will not list dbs in simple recovery model if it's log backup task.

----------


## elizayiu

All databases are online.

I tried to check all maintenance tasks and none of them list the 13 user databases.

----------


## elizayiu

OK, I think I know why. The Compatibility Level of those databases are "SQL Server 7.0(70). See http://www.anujgakhar.com/2008/02/14...e-all-at-once/.

Is it safe to just change this field to "SQL Server 2005 (90)? Will it affect anything?

----------


## skhanal

Did you you migrate these databases from SQL 7.0? (restored from backup or attached). Changing compatibility to 9.0 will make SQL 2K5 feature available and certain things working on SQL 7.0 will no longer work. 

Look at books online for desupported features.

----------

